# Why I switched from Dish to DirecTV



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Had the VIP622's since July 19, 2007

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=991952#post991952

*Problems with VIP622*
During that time I had the VIP622's replaced do to lockups, signal loss and HDMI failure.

The current VIP622's we have would lockup sometimes once every other day to several times a day. Nothing like seeing the VIP622 freeze in the middle of a touchdown.

The signal loss was not the SAT since it only occurred on one of the VIP's and swapping the VIP's still showed the same issue. So a new VIP622 fixed that issue to some degree. We have had issues with loss of signal with Dish since we moved to the VIP series.

We also suffered from the OTA issue. If you have one of the VIP622's on a OTA station and the OTA signal drops you get the 'lost signal' banner.

My wife went nuts clicking the menu button to get around that issue. In the end I disabled all the OTA stations so we could watch TV without interruption.

The last issue with the VIP622's for us is loss of SAT signal. This occurred all too frequently. Even on clear days we would lose signal. The check switch and info showed strong signal on all SAT'S, well above norm.

*Why I dropped Dish*
VIP622's are erratic at least for us. Something would need to addressed with out systems and my guess is we would have to pay the bill for any work on moving the SAT etc.. to clear up the signal loss issues.
Loss of stations is a big one for us. We are paying for quality programing and if we don't get what we want we must change. I saw no evidence of lower prices with the removal of programing we cared about.

*Why I am glad I dropped Dish*
I really did not know what to expect with Direct. While I did my homework the user experience was not on my list; programming content was. Well the programming content is fantastic. The surprise was the Deca Whole-Home DVR service, CINEMAplus and special DirecTV content.

I will give my take on the change based on our setup.


2x DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (HR24-200 with 1TB ESATA via Thermaltake BlacX external dock)
2x DIRECTV® HD Receiver (H24-200)
1 DIRECTV® Slimline Dish
MRV with Deca CINEMAplus

The HR24/H24 is just awesome for our needs. For example; if you have two HR24 DVR's the contents of both will show up combined in the play-list.

The H24 receivers can record programs and even select which DVR to use for programming.

The recorded programs can be played all the DRV's and receivers.

You an also use a program called DirecTV2PC to play streamed content to your PC. I am also using TVersity to serve up my music and videos from my PC to the HR24/H24 devices. Yeah they support DLNA.

The HR24 has ESATA ports so the two 1TB drives I was using with Dish are on my HR24's. The HR24-200's we have do come with 500TB drives but I had two 1TB drives I was using the Dish VIP622 and they are perfect for the HR24's. It's nice to have the combined space of 2TB's for recording!

Also; all the outputs are hot just like the VIP622. So you can run cable from the component out, composite or S-Video to another set if desired. No RF on these bad boys. No more analog TV's in our house. All digital and looking great. I don't know how many times I have heard the argument that DirecTV would only allow one type of connection at a time. With the HR24/H24 that is just not true any more.

I had heard the talk that DirecTV looked better than Dish in HD. Took it as pure bull but I was wrong. The picture is stunning and everyone in my family noticed it. 

The remote for the HR24/H24 was easy to setup and works well with my A/V equipment as well. Oh.... it support RF as well as IR... Nice for us since I have one of the HR24 located in a different area from the set it supports.

*What I will miss*

PIP - Only missed it a little
There are a few things the VIP622 does that the newer HR24/H24 does not do. PIP is one but as we all know you must be in single mode to use PIP. Side by side PIP does not look that good but it works. The DirecTV DoublePlay and QuickTune make up for the loss. Oh... the quick score and smart search is also very cool.
The DirecTV2PC offers the option of streaming content to a PC as well. So we can start recording a game in the bedroom and use the PC to play that stream in the same room another game is playing. Well we have a Laptop with a 18.4 inch screen so what better way to enjoy sports.

*End Of Line*
If not for the FOX channel issues and the problems with the VIP622's dropping signal we may never have changed. I hate to say it but I am glad they pulled FOX. It was the event that took us to DirecTV. 

FYI: No signal loss of any kind or any other problems to report so far!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to DIRECTV


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'd say those are good reasons. Welcome to DirecTV.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I dumped DISH several years ago but am not with DirecTV. However, after reading your extremely informative post, if I do leave my current provider, it will be to D.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I was in Costco yesterday and stopped by the D*/cell phone booth. The guy there told me that they had a lot of people signing up for D* because of the Dish/Fox dispute.


----------



## nikalomas (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks *Grog *for your useful information.


----------



## rocket69 (Oct 27, 2008)

About time you come the the right side of the track. Since the first of the year with dish new fees we have seen our sales flip from 70/30 to 30%dish 70% direct. 

Now with this Fox deal our current dish customers are coming in and calling wanting to switch.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Grog, I'm glad the switch worked out well for you. But, personally, having been with both DISH and D*, it is half a dozen of one or six of the other. DISH's packages and equipment have some advantages (which is why I switched to E* a few years back) and D* has some advantages (which is why I switched back a few weeks ago). 

I was with DISH for two years. Had D* for five years before that, and just switched back to D*. 

I'm happy I made the switch, and its worked out great for me. But, I would not hesitate to go back to E* if they'd get a bit more HD sports content.

I really can't say that I think one provider is "better" than the other. IMO, its all about which offers you the programming you want in packages that make sense for you.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

The setup is however seems more flexible with DirecTV.

The whole home network is sweet!

The way the content from all DVR's is made available over the DECA cloud network is just awesome. Go to any DVR or receiver and play anything that has been recorded for any connected DVR. This solved a big issue with our setup. If my wife has one DVR set to record two shows at the same time she can program the other DVR to record the third. Well she did that before but playing back the content or remembering which DVR she recorded it on was an issue. Now she can just play it from any location.

I also really like using the DirecTV2PC application.

Lots to like very little to complain about.

I am actually trying to remember anything I liked about the VIP series. 



E91 said:


> Grog, I'm glad the switch worked out well for you. But, personally, having been with both DISH and D*, it is half a dozen of one or six of the other. DISH's packages and equipment have some advantages (which is why I switched to E* a few years back) and D* has some advantages (which is why I switched back a few weeks ago).
> 
> I was with DISH for two years. Had D* for five years before that, and just switched back to D*.
> 
> ...


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

grog said:


> The setup is however seems more flexible with DirecTV.
> 
> The whole home network is sweet!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're having a good experience, Grog.

I like a lot of the D* features too. I definitely have enjoyed the switch, and would do it again.

I did like DISH as a company though, and the VIP had some nice features (most notably, it was much easier to work with EHDs).

Anyway, hope D* works out great for you!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

grog said:


> The setup is however seems more flexible with DirecTV.
> 
> The whole home network is sweet!
> 
> ...


Don't forget to change your DBS provider in your profile.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

First of all...

:welcome_s to the *DirecTV* side of the house.

It sound like your "conversion" has provided you with plenty of new and positive viewing experiences.

There are plenty of folks here who are knowledgeable and available to help you if and when you need assistance.


----------

